# Looking for some use EDC screwdriver



## teststrips (Jul 12, 2006)

I've worked with several EDC gizmos that have screwdrivers built into them. I've never been happy with their preformance - they are just downright unusable for most screws. (mainly computer use)

What I've had
Swisstech Utilikey - has a philips, small flat, and big flat - small flat works wonderfully for eyeglass repairs. Big flat is too thick + does not fit into most screws. Philips doesn't work 90% of the time - it wants to pop out of the screw - ends are too rounded

Swisstech Micro-Plus - has 4 drivers small flat - big flat - small philips -big philips - found that the rounded edges to make pocket friendly severly degraded its usability on ALL 4 drivers.

Gerber multi-tool - has a phillips which is totally useless - flatblade is not stellar either.

So anyone got a suggestion of something I can carry every day (pocket or pouch) that actually gets the job done with screws. Power supply screws in a PC and small laptop screws (ones that cover the ram) are the ones I'd need most often.


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 12, 2006)

I carry a Leatherman Juice S2, in part because if its nice screwdrivers. Has three flat screwdrivers and a real 3-dimensional phillips. Don't know about the PC/laptop end of it, but I think the S2 has decent screwdrivers.

cheers


----------



## greenLED (Jul 12, 2006)

All I've ever needed for computer work is my Leatherman Micra. I've gutted my lappy with it.

:thinking: I don't have a very good opinion of SwissTech stuff. What's everybody's take on those?


----------



## will (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought a few different sets of WiHa ( www.wihatools.com ) screwdrivers and nutdrivers, these are not foldable, but they fit, they are tough and they work. Another alternative is the professional micro-tech expert screwdrivers from Sears/Craftsman. If you are doing these repairs more than once, the multi tool just wastes a lot of time. I use these tools for my HO trains, I have had my laptop apart at least 5 times in the last month, bad motherboard, bad disk .

these are the tools that get the job done.


----------



## teststrips (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll have to check out lethermans screw drivers at walmart


----------



## KAM (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree with powernoodle the juice line has pretty decent screwdrivers, my edc is a KF4


----------



## Mike Painter (Jul 12, 2006)

Take a look at the  T-driver  It works quite well in most conditions.
I'm on my second one. I showed my first one to a friend and he would not give it back. (He tried to pay me for it a bit later but I refused so I could tell everybody he stole it...)


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jul 12, 2006)

I work on computers often in my job...I bought a little aluminum pocket screwdriver at Radio Shack for about $7.00. Very small...bits store inside the handle, has a removable pocket clip. Works great, but very compact. I'll post a pic or link later...

JM-99


----------



## carrot (Jul 12, 2006)

The Gerber is my multitool of choice because I can deploy and use it faster than any of my other multitools, despite its shortcomings. 

But the Leatherman Micra is another favorite since it is perfect for computer use. I put together my desktop using the Micra and nothing else.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 13, 2006)

I've been very happy with my Victorinox Cybertool (mine's the 29). The small phillips is small enough for all but the tiniest eyeglass screws, and there's the jeweler's flathead inside the corkscrew. Plus TORX bits (I like that it has a T8, which happens to fit the balisongs I carry), blades, and all that fun stuff. I even once took an entire Latin exam using the ballpoint pen hidden in one of the scales.


----------



## was_jlh (Jul 13, 2006)

teststrips, have you checked on www.edcforums.com ? i believe there was a thread about that recently.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jul 13, 2006)

was_jlh said:


> teststrips, have you checked on www.edcforums.com ? i believe there was a thread about that recently.



Yes, and in that thread, the Radio Shack screwdriver I referred to was heavily-discussed.  (...and that's why I bought one...)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062767

I have Wiha screwdrivers also, but find I use the Radio Shack one more often...but the Wiha ones are nice.

JM-99


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 13, 2006)

I EDC 2 screwdrivers on my keys. 


They were from Autozone about 8-9 years ago and they work great for qucik jobs.


----------



## will (Jul 13, 2006)

Reading through all this and I have one basic question - how often is this tool going to be used. 

If this is for an occasional use - then - IMHO - a multi use tool is OK.

If this is a business use, or a job, and it is going to be used many times during the day, then a job specific tool is in order. 

The multi tools will slow down the process. To me - it's like going to an auto mechanic, the only tools he has is a crescent wrench and a pair of channel lock pliers, maybe even a pair of vise grips. They will get the job done, but it will most likely take longer. 

fixing something is sooo much easier if you use the correct tool


----------



## teststrips (Jul 13, 2006)

I won't be using this very often. I've just been frustrated several times where I simply needed to take a case cover off, or a single laptop screw out so I can re-seat ram or something similar. I hate having to run accross the building to get a tool that works.

I'm thinking about stopping by sears to see if I can find one of these to see how they work http://images.google.com/images?q=t...iques.com/after5000/5136searsscrewdriverb.jpg

I'll also try to find a radio shak to check that out.


----------



## RebelRAM (Jul 13, 2006)

I work on computers and servers everyday at work. For several years I carried a fullsize gerber multitool on my belt with the bit pack. Having the torx bits was nice. Then about a year ago I changed jobs. Co-workers weren't real sure what to think of a Sys Admin with a belt full of tools, so I went low profile and got a Leatherman juice CS4. The bits on the CS4 fit most computer screws very well. The only complaint I have is that I don't have torx on it. That's ok though, I keep torx drivers in my desk drawer for the rare occassion I need to use them. I still say the best and most often tool used on computers and hardware is a #2 Phillips. If you want a small pocket screw driver with bits to carry around, check out the Husky line of tools at Home Depot. There are two small screwdrivers with philips and flat or torx bits of different sizes. the extra bits are stored in the handle. The torx one is gray, not sure about the color of the other one. They are around $7 I picked up one to keep in my toolbox at home just because it had the really small torx bits.


----------



## perfectname (Jul 13, 2006)

RebelRAM said:


> If you want a small pocket screw driver with bits to carry around, check out the Husky line of tools at Home Depot.



I have the Torx version and I really like it. It is a great tool, especially at that price (I think I paid about $6). You can take the little insert out of the handle and store all four bits in it that way.

I sometimes work on laptops as well and I know most multitools are pretty useless on those screws. For that you want #0.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 15, 2006)

Topeak makes the "topeak toolbar" a nice small one that uses real bits that store in the handle. Its set up for metric allens for bicycle use but you can get whatever bit you need. Available at many bike shops. You can just remove the tire levers from the sides.
http://www.rei.com/product/47605148.htm


----------

